# Winter 16 Challenge. Please post your entries here.



## Grahamshed (16 Dec 2016)

Its that time again.

The Winter Challenge was for a ‘Christmas Decoration’. Richard Findley has kindly agreed to judge this quarter’s Challenge, 

Challenge Requirements: 

The Winter quarter’s rules were:-

1. The Challenge is open to anyone and everyone.
Entries must be new and made specifically for the Challenge.
2. Entries must be made of wood which must be turned on a lathe using woodturning tools.
3. The object made can be of any type, size or shape and for any purpose but must have a ‘Christmas’ theme.
4. Carving, colouring, pyrography and texturing are allowed for this challenge. However, the judge must be able to see your turning skills! 

Please post three images of your work together with details of the wood used, the tools and methods used to make it and any key dimensions. A special ‘Entries’ thread will be started for this at the appropriate time.

Images needed:-

1 showing a general view of your entry .
1 view of the top of the item
1 view of the bottom of the item
A fourth picture may be added (but is not compulsory) if needed to show any other interesting details of your entry. 

Image size - please use image size 640 x 480, as in previous challenges

Please upload your pictures and description to the ‘Entries Thread’ between 10pm on the 16th December and 10pm on the 18th December 2016.

Please also send me a PM giving me your own opinions of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places amongst the entries (other than your own) between 10pm on 18th December and 10pm on 20th December (for me to compile the entrants’ scoring).

Good luck to all.


----------



## gregmcateer (17 Dec 2016)

Well, opening the show is down to me, I'm afraid.

Only got a dodgy camera, I'm afraid - so apologies in advance, Richard!

Simple spindle-turned tree-shaped ornament. Oak. 180mm high 35mm wide at widest point.
Roughed from square stock. Shaped and planed smooth with skew. Parting tool to shape the trunk, then gingerly used parting tool as a mini skew to clean up trunk.

Skew toe to create lines, opened to small 'V's.

Sanded to 400, then friction polish.

Had a bit of fun making this, even though it is not that impressive.

Merry Christmas to all on UKW and many thanks to Graham and Richard for organising and judging resepctively.

Greg


----------



## Bubba (18 Dec 2016)

My entry for the Winter Challenge is my attempt at a bell shaped ornament. To be honest, it is actually my 3rd attempt as I didn't like the final shapes of the first two that I attempted. Getting a somewhat pleasing shape is deceptively challenging.

The bell is made from Batu. It measures 85mm at the base and 50mm at the top of the bell. It stands 75 mm tall.

It was originally a 4 x 4 from the neighbors left over fence project. Tools used to make this project were a spindle roughing gouge, a round nosed scraper, 3/8" spindle gouge, 1/4" bowl gouge with micro bevel, a Jimmy Clewes mini mate tool, 1/8" parting tool and a 3/4" skew gouge.

Sadly, there is still a dimple on the interior at the apex of the bell. Tried my best to get rid of it but I didn't want to tempt fate given the multiple early versions that did not pass the litmus test.

The project was sanded from 120 grit through to 400 grit.

Multiple coats of semi gloss spray lacquer were applied.

Merry Christmas to all on the UK turning forum. May Christmas and the New Year be kind to everyones family, health and prosperity.


----------



## dennisk (18 Dec 2016)

Icicle type thing in holly, pernambuco and balck walnut. I glued up the main body last week and started turning it mounted in cole jaws with pressure plate to keep it there, cut a rebate for dovetail jaws and then reversed it and completed that part. Glued up the top and bottom cap and mounted them on a screw to turn a rebate on the inside of each to mount on jaws, then drilled them with a 5/8" hole, set them aside and then worked on the finials basiclly just turning them to round with a 5/8" tenon on each, glued them into the top and bottom caps last night to dry. This morning turned the finials and then glued both caps to the body with tite bond 2 and hot glue for quick grab, so i could start spraying laquer, and thats it. Used gouges, scrapers and skews. finished with rattle can laquer, its 18" by 5 1/2", too big for a tree, but turned for a doorway between rooms.
Thanks to all who support the challenge, and Merry Chistmas to all.


----------



## CHJ (18 Dec 2016)

*Spalted Beech and Sepele,* Tree decoration.

145 mm Long X 40mm Diam max.
Main body hollowed out to 2-4mm. (bottom to top)
Weight finished 35 grams.
Sanded to 240 grit, finished with Celulose sanding sealer and Canauba wax via 3 wheel buffing.













Tooling, method.
Segments cut on chop saw, assembled with Cascamite.
Body rounded with spindle gouge and initial bore to suit spigot jaws in expansion at top and tapered to base bore dia. using spigot jaws in compression and HSS bit in holder.
Body outer taper turned using spigot jaws in light expansion trapping it between small internal step in bore and tailstock in compression, finished sanding to 240 grit.
Turned finial between spigot jaws in compression and tailstock support using spindle gouge and detail spindle gouge and thin parting tool to form spigot to suit body bore.
Turned top mounted in C jaws to form spigot to suit top of body using thin parting tool, drilled central hole for fixings, formed top surface to about 50% diam. with detail spindle gouge.
Glued body to Top and finial to body with medium CA checking for reasonable concentricity.
Sanded joins to finish.
Parted top to near central hole, applied sanding sealer and finished off parting with detail spindle gouge.
Buffed to finish.

Fitted fixing loop.


----------



## Moonsafari69 (18 Dec 2016)

*A very merry Christmas Snowman*,

The main snow body is turned from a Yew log giving the nice combination of colours attempting to give a snowy effect. Before turning, the bark at the base was stabilised with thin CA glue to protect the bottom inch from peeling away. Sanded down to 400 grit with a few coats of sanding sealer applied. He stands about 20cm tall. After all the separate pieces were fitted, three coats of Melamine gloss lacquer were applied to give a festive shiny finish. The scarf is a 'rough' plait from blue and natural hemp.





The small pieces, eyes, nose, buttons etc were turned with a 3mm tenon and then glued into position with medium CA glue.

Snow - Yew
Eyes - Maple
Nose - Beech
Buttons - Black Walnut
Arms - Black Walnut
Top Hat - Sapele














I hope you like it. *Merry Christmas to one and all !!!*


----------

